# Jar entpacken



## Leroux (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi

ich will eine Jar Archiv entpacken, dies läst sich aber weder mit WinRar, ACE oder 7zip
entpacken.

Die Probleme liegen darin das die Class Datei alle verdammt lange namen haben und dieses zieht sich durch die ganze Datei. Sprich mehr als 260 Zeichen.(Auf C:/ legen bring auch nichts)

Sowie das JarArchiv so verändert wurde das es als Beschädigt durchgeht(Unerwartetes Archive ende).

Das ganze wurde natülich für Extra so gemacht aber ich will dieses Jarfile dennoch entpacken hat jemand ideen ?

PS: Umbennen geht nicht weil er ja meldet das das Archiv beschädigt ist.


//EDIT Ach ja dsa JarAchiv ist noch funktionsfähig !


----------



## DarthShader (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

welches Dateisystem benutzt Du denn? Mal ein kleiner Auszug von Wikipedia "Dateiname" Artikel:



> Unter NTFS kann bei Verwendung von Unicode jeder Teil des Pfades 255 Unicode-Zeichen umfassen, und dies bis zu einem absoluten Pfad von 32768 Zeichen. Um auf Pfade dieser Länge zugreifen zu können, müssen die Programme die Unicode-API von Windows verwenden.



Oder hast Du vielleicht Zugriff auf ne Linux Maschine und kannst es da entpacken?


----------



## Leroux (8. Oktober 2008)

Ne das ist das Problem imoment hab ich keine aber ich denk ich versuch es mit einer LiveCD

Dann meld ich mich zurück.


----------

